# why is my betta log sinking?



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

Anybody else have this happen? It was floating for a while and today its laying on the bottom of my tank :-?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I havent bought a betta log yet, but I think I really need to!


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

That's pretty odd. I would take it back and return it for a new one. I've had most of mine for a good while and never had that problem.


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think they are supposed to sink. I am just wondering how much a betta uses them though. I need to get one


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Personally, I think live floating plants are MUCH better & my boys use them just like the log - laying around in them (the plants).


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

In fact, i know that they are not supposed to sink. They are called _floating _betta logs for a reason. I would return it for a new one.


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I "fixed" it. Took it out the tank rinsed it off and let it airdry overnight. It floats now, I think too much water got into cracks or something.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess it got waterlogged. lol (pun intended)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ohohoho, you card. xD


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I guess it got waterlogged. lol (pun intended)


Bwahahah! 
Good one! ;-)


----------

